# Niemand hindert Sie daran zu gehen!



## Mako33

Hi German fans.

  In Langenscheidt Woerterbuch habe ich diesen Satz gefunden: Niemand hindert Sie daran zu gehen! 

Ich moechte fragen was ist hinder "daran" versteckt. Z.B: ins Kino zu gehen, etwas Neues anfangen, einen neuen Job suchen. Man kann sonstwas ergänzen? Aus dem Kontext ist es nicht klar, worum geht es denn.

Danke

Mariko


----------



## Demiurg

Der Ausdruck heißt "jemanden *an* etwas hindern".

_Niemand hindert Sie *am* Gehen._ (_am_ = _an_ + _dem_).

"daran" (= _da_ + _an_) bezieht sich einfach auf das, was folgt ("zu gehen"):

_Niemand hindert Sie dar*an* zu gehen.
_


----------



## Mako33

Demiurg said:


> Der Ausdruck heißt "jemanden *an* etwas hindern".
> 
> _Niemand hindert Sie *am* Gehen._ (_am_ = _an_ + _dem_).
> 
> "daran" (= _da_ + _an_) bezieht sich einfach auf das, was folgt ("zu gehen"):
> 
> _Niemand hindert Sie dar*an* zu gehen._


Kann man "daran" auslassen? Hätte es einen Sinn. und wäre es grammatisch moeglich?


----------



## Demiurg

Ja, "daran" kann man weglassen und es ändert nichts an der Bedeutung:

_Niemand hindert Sie zu gehen._


----------



## Mako33

Demiurg said:


> Ja, "daran" kann man weglassen und es ändert nichts an der Bedeutung:
> 
> _Niemand hindert Sie zu gehen._


Gibt's ein Bedeutungsunterschied zw. Niemenad hindert Sie zu gehen vs. Niemand hindert Sie am gehen? Danke


----------



## Kajjo

Mako33 said:


> Kann man "daran" auslassen? Hätte es einen Sinn. und wäre es grammatisch moeglich?


Oft ist es möglich, das Wort entfallen zu lassen. Aber idiomatisch ("wie Muttersprachler es sagen würden") wäre es in den meisten Fällen mit "daran". Es klingt einfach viel besser.



Mako33 said:


> Niemenad hindert Sie zu gehen vs. Niemand hindert Sie am gehen?


daran zu gehen = jetzt wegzugehen; das Treffen zu verlassen
am Gehen = sich gehend fortzubewegen (Gehen statt Sitzen, Rennen, Stehen)


----------



## Demiurg

Mako33 said:


> Gibt's ein Bedeutungsunterschied zw. Niemenad hindert Sie zu gehen vs. Niemand hindert Sie am gehen?



In "am *G*ehen" ist "Gehen" ein Substantiv (substantiviertes Verb). Pragmatisch macht es für mich keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> daran zu gehen = jetzt wegzugehen; das Treffen zu verlassen
> am Gehen = sich gehend fortzubewegen (Gehen statt Sitzen, Rennen, Stehen)


"am Gehen" kann hier m.E. auch "am Weggehen" bedeuten.


----------



## Kajjo

Demiurg said:


> "am Gehen" kann hier m.E. auch "am Weggehen" bedeuten.


Kann schon, aber ist weniger typisch. Ich würde immer "zu gehen" sagen, glaube ich.


----------



## elroy

Demiurg said:


> "am Gehen" kann hier m.E. auch "am Weggehen" bedeuten.


Und umgekehrt kann sich m.E. auch „zu gehen“ auf die Art der Fortbewegung beziehen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Ja, "daran" kann man weglassen und es ändert nichts an der Bedeutung:
> 
> _Niemand hindert Sie zu gehen._



Es gibt obligatorische und fakultative Korrelate, mit "hindern" ist es fakultativ:


> Siehe *hier*:
> Das Korrelat zum Präpositivsatz bei _rechnen_ und bei vielen anderen Präpositivverben  [...]  ist obligatorisch; es muß also heißen:
> Wir müssen damit rechnen , daß sie weggeht.
> [....]
> *Bei einer geringen Anzahl von Obersatzverben ist das Korrelat zur Präpositivergänzung fakultativ*, so unter anderem bei
> [....]
> sich freuen an/ über
> sich fürchten vor
> glauben an
> gratulieren zu
> hindern an
> hoffen auf
> hören von
> informieren über
> raten zu
> [.....]


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Kann schon, aber ist weniger typisch. Ich würde immer "zu gehen" sagen, glaube ich.


Ich sehe es auch so die Demiurg: _Am Gehen_ würde ich ohne dem entgegenstehenden Kontext als _am Weggehen_ verstehen und somit von _zu gehen_ auch inhaltlich und nicht nur stilistisch unterscheiden.


----------



## Hutschi

Mako33 said:


> Niemand hindert Sie daran zu gehen!


Besser wäre der Satz mit Komma, denn dann erkennt man die Struktur.
Niemand hindert sie daran, zu gehen.

Jemanden daran=an etwas hindern.

Es ist hier fakultativ, macht den Satz aber eindeutig.

Vergleiche.

Da steht ein Teller mit Kuchen.

Niemand hindert sie daran, zu gehen. = Niemand hindert sie, zu gehen.
Niemand hindert sie, daran zu gehen. = Niemand hindert sie, an den Kuchen zu gehen. (Zum Beispiel, von ihm zu naschen.)


Das Problem beim Originalsatz: Womit korreliert das Korrelat?

Vor der Reform war das Komma in 2. Pflicht, also war 1. eindeutig auch ohne Komma. Meine Empfehlung: Verwende das Komma, um es klar zu machen.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Ich sehe es auch so die Demiurg: _Am Gehen_ würde ich ohne dem entgegenstehenden Kontext als _am Weggehen_ verstehen und somit von _zu gehen_ auch inhaltlich und nicht nur stilistisch unterscheiden.


Das hat @Demiurg nicht behauptet. Er meinte nur, es *kann* beides bedeuten. 


Demiurg said:


> "am Gehen" *kann* hier m.E. *auch* "am Weggehen" bedeuten.


----------



## Demiurg

Es kommt m.E. nur auf den Kontext an.  Wenn man die Sätze zu einem Autofahrer sagt, ist wohl die Fortbewegung gemeint, bei einem Gast das Weggehen.  Bei gegebenen Kontext sehe ich nur einen stilistischen Unterschied.

Oder anders gesagt: ich denke nicht, dass sich "zu gehen" eher auf das Weggehen bezieht und "am Gehen" eher auf die Fortbewegung (Kajjo) oder umgekehrt (berndf).


----------



## Hutschi

Demiurg said:


> In "am *G*ehen" ist "Gehen" ein Substantiv (substantiviertes Verb). Pragmatisch macht es für mich keinen Unterschied.


Es hängt vom Kontext und von der Bedeutung von "daran" ab.
Zumindest umgangssprachlich sehe ich  keine Möglichkeit zu erkennen, wohin es korreliert, wenn weder Komma noch Intonation zur Verfügung steht.

Du sollst nicht darangehen vs. du sollst nicht gehen.
Duden:  darangehen
(etwas anfassen, ans Werk gehen etc.)

PS: Die Möglichkeit, das Komma wegzulassen, macht es schwieriger.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Das hat @Demiurg nicht behauptet. Er meinte nur, es *kann* beides bedeuten.


_Ich sehe es auch so* ähnlich* wie Demiurg: ..._

Better?


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> Es hängt vom Kontext und von der Bedeutung von "daran" ab.
> Zumindest umgangssprachlich sehe ich  keine Möglichkeit zu erkennen, wohin es korreliert, wenn weder Komma noch Intonation zur Verfügung steht.
> 
> Du sollst nicht darangehen vs. du sollst nicht gehen.
> Duden:  darangehen
> (etwas anfassen, ans Werk gehen etc.)


Klar. Aber das ist noch mal ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## Hutschi

Der Satz ist halt unklar. Von wann ist das Wörterbuch?


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> _Ich sehe es auch so* ähnlich* wie Demiurg: ..._
> 
> Better?


No, sorry.  See @Demiurg’s last post.  He doesn’t have a default preference outside of context.  You and @Kajjo do.


----------



## Demiurg

Nun ja, in #8 hatte ich mich nicht klar genug ausgedrückt und zur Häfte bin ich ja mit berndf einig.


----------



## Hutschi

I agree to Demiurg. This cannot be clarified without context.

When my wife said in the car "Du kannst ja gehen" she meant: You can go by feet. But this has context. One time I had to go after I said: "Fahr bitte etwas langsamer." She did not drive faster than allowed.  But too fast for me.


----------



## elroy

Demiurg said:


> zur Häfte bin ich ja mit berndf einig.


How so?


----------



## Hutschi

Mako33 said:


> Ich moechte fragen was ist hinder "daran" versteckt. Z.B: ins Kino zu gehen, etwas Neues anfangen, einen neuen Job suchen. Man kann sonstwas ergänzen? Aus dem Kontext ist es nicht klar, worum geht es denn.


*Sehr kurze Zusammenfassung.* (Die Antworten waren teilweise Englisch)

"Daran" ist ein Wort, das auf etwas _Bezug _nimmt. Es ist nicht völlig klar und hängt vom Kontext ab. Ein Komma könnte es klären, dass es sich auf "gehen" bezieht. Die Regeln haben sich dafür 1996 bzw. 2004/2006 geändert. Von wann ist das Wörterbuch?

Ohne zusätzlichen Kontext bezieht es sich auf "gehen" und kann im vorliegenden Satz auch weggelassen werden.
"Gehen" ist auch nicht völlig klar. Es kann bedeuten "am Weggehen" und "am Zu-Fuß-gehen".

Kontext ist bei diesem Satz sehr entscheidend.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> How so?


Meist gibt es ja irgendeinen Kontext. Die Unsicherheit ist ja nur für den Fall, dass es überhaupt keinen Kontext gibt.


----------



## elroy

I think it's obvious that context will favor or establish a specific reading.

You and @Kajjo seemed to be saying that you have a preferred/predominant reading independent of context, while I understood @Demiurg to be saying that that was not the case for him.


----------



## berndf

berndf said:


> _Am Gehen_ würde ich *ohne dem entgegenstehenden Kontext* als _am Weggehen_ verstehen


----------



## Kajjo

Well, usually the context makes everything clear and both versions are acceptable and can mean both semantics.

However, in this specific context I prefer

_Niemand hindert Sie daran zu gehen._


----------



## elroy

I feel like we're going around in circles.

Question:

(1)_ Niemand hindert Sie am Gehen._
(2)_ Niemand hindert Sie daran zu gehen.
_
*Without any additional context*, do you tend to intuitively process each sentence as referring either to "leaving" or to "walking," or it is totally ambiguous and you don't have an intuitive leaning?  


Kajjo said:


> in this specific context I prefer


What specific context?  The OP doesn't give a context.  This is an isolated sentence in a dictionary.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> *Without any additional context*, do you tend to intuitively process each sentence as referring either to "leaving" or to "walking,"


I would understand both as leaving, but the first one sounds a bit odd to me.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I feel like we're going around in circles.
> 
> Question:
> 
> (1)_ Niemand hindert Sie am Gehen._
> (2)_ Niemand hindert Sie daran zu gehen._
> 
> *Without any additional context*, do you tend to intuitively process each sentence as referring either to "leaving" or to "walking," or it is totally ambiguous and you don't have an intuitive leaning?
> 
> What specific context?  The OP doesn't give a context.  This is an isolated sentence in a dictionary.



The sentence in itself already provides context. (2) is such a common phrase that for this reason alone (1) would probably be understood the opposite way.
(1) _walking_
(2) _leaving_.

But the question is a bit academic. (1) is a very unlikely sentence.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> (1)_ Niemand hindert Sie am Gehen._
> (2)_ Niemand hindert Sie daran zu gehen._
> 
> *Without any additional context*, do you tend to intuitively process each sentence as referring either to "leaving" or to "walking," oit is totally ambiguous and you don't have an intuitive leaning?


For me, it's ambiguous but my first reading is "weggegen" for both.


----------



## Kajjo

"Am Gehen" sounds like a Verlaufsform and that doesn't really fit here.

_A: Ich bin gerade am Gehen. <nimmt Schlüssel und zieht sich Mantel an>
B: Ja, nur zu. Niemand hindert dich am Gehen. Hau doch einfach ab! <ist sauer, dass der andere geht>_

As reply to a Verlaufsform, it sounds fine.

But without prompt to use "am+" it sounds out of place. That's why I don't regard both versions as interchangeable.


----------



## elroy

A follow-up question:

If you wanted to express one meaning or the other ("leaving" or "walking"), do you think you would be more likely to use one construction over the other to express each meaning, or would you be equally likely to use either?

Scenario A:
- This party's so boring!
- Well, nothing's stopping you from leaving!

Scenario B:
- I need to go to the store, and I don't have enough money for a taxi!
- Well, nothing's stopping you from walking!

Would you prefer one construction or the other in each scenario?


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> The sentence in itself already provides context. (2) is such a common phrase that for this reason alone (1) would probably be understood the opposite way.


That's not context.  That's an effect of established usage, which is a common reason native speakers tend to prefer one reading or another in cases of syntactic or semantic ambiguity that is not resolved by context.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Scenario A:
> - This party's so boring!
> - Well, nothing's stopping you from leaving!


_Ja, niemand hindert dich daran zu gehen! <strongly preferred> cf. #33
Ja, niemand hindert dich am Gehen. <possible, but I don't like it: no Verlauf, no "am"!>_



elroy said:


> Scenario B:
> - I need to go to the store, and I don't have enough money for a taxi!
> - Well, nothing's stopping from walking!


_Niemand hindert dich daran zu laufen. <"gehen" is unlikely>
Niemand hindert dich am Laufen/Gehen. <simply not possible!> _


----------



## JClaudeK

In scenario B, neither "Niemand *hindert dich *zu gehen" nor "....... am Gehen" fits, IMO.

One would say: 'Du kannst ja zu Fuß gehen.'


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> 'Du kannst ja zu Fuß gehen.'


That's true.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> That's not context.  That's an effect of established usage, which is a common reason native speakers tend to prefer one reading or another in cases of syntactic or semantic ambiguity that is not resolved by context.


I think I wasn't complete in my answer. _Niemand hindert Sie daran zu gehen _is used as an expression of annoyance at someone who keeps complaining all the time. This is such a common phrase that taking it out of this very specific context is practically impossible.



elroy said:


> A follow-up question:
> 
> If you wanted to express one meaning or the other ("leaving" or "walking"), do you think you would be more likely to use one construction over the other to express each meaning, or would you be equally likely to use either?
> 
> Scenario A:
> - This party's so boring!
> - Well, nothing's stopping you from leaving!
> 
> Scenario B:
> - I need to go to the store, and I don't have enough money for a taxi!
> - Well, nothing's stopping from walking!
> 
> Would you prefer one construction or the other in each scenario?


So, in Scenario A, the answer is (2) (_Niemand hindert Sie daran zu gehen._)

In scenario B (2) isn't possible for the reason I just explained and (1) isn't possible for the reason @Kajjo explaind in #33. So the question doesn't arise.


----------



## elroy

Damn it, I gave a bad example!
@berndf, yes, I understood what you were saying.   That's still not context, but, as I said, an effect of established usage.


----------



## Hutschi

In most context it seems that in "Niemand hindert Sie zu gehen!" there it means   "fortgehen". (see also Bernd #39)
Pragmatically it often means: "You should go now or change your behaviour!" / "If you do not want to follow our rules, you should leave us!"

In all such context also "am Gehen" works.
But indeed "am Gehen" might sound additionally  ironically/offending if you are in a wheelchair (Rollstuhl). This is not the case with "zu gehen".


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> That's still not context, but, as I said, an effect of established usage.


As you wish. I am usually the one who insists on precise terminology but this I might call _splitting hairs_.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> *Without any additional context*, do you tend to intuitively process each sentence as referring either to "leaving" or to "walking," or it is totally ambiguous and you don't have an intuitive leaning?


Usually it refers to "moving", including tram, car, train etc. (In English you have "to go by car" - in German it would be either "das Auto nehmen" or "mit dem Auto fahren". but if you do not specify it you say "Ich gehe jetzt los". "Auf geht's" or something, meaning "Ich starte/beginne jetzt den Weg."
Walking requires context today. It changed when "gehen" became to "move".

In case of wheelchair, it would also remain: "Niemand hindert sie, zu gehen."
Except in some context (political correctness, importance of car etc.)


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> "Am Gehen" sounds like a Verlaufsform and that doesn't really fit here.


Das empfinde ich nicht so. 


Kajjo said:


> A: Ich *bin gerade* am Gehen. <nimmt Schlüssel und zieht sich Mantel an>


_Da_ ist es Verlaufsform.  

Aber  mit "hindern an/ am" kann man nicht m.E. nicht von _Verlaufsform _reden. 



> Szenario:
> A und B sind zusammen zu einer Party gekommen.
> A amüsiert sich, er tanzt  usw.
> B langweilt sich schon nach kurzer Zeit, weil er niemanden kennt.
> 
> Gegen Mitternacht möchte B die Party verlassen, aber A hindert ihn daran (A hat den Autoschlüssel!)


Für mich: 
A hindert B daran zu gehen. *=* A hindert B am Gehen.


----------



## Hutschi

Die "am" Form hat viele regionale Varianten.

Ich bin am Arbeiten. = Ich bin bei der Arbeit. = Ich arbeite gerade.
Hier sehe ich im Wesentlichen stilistische Unterschiede und eventuell kleine Unterschiede in der Dauer.

Hier ist es eine Art Verlaufsform.

A hindert B am Arbeiten. --- Das Arbeiten findet gar nicht oder nur mit Störungen statt. Das ist dass keine echte Verlaufsform. Gar keine ist es in semantischer Hinsicht.

Aber: Man kann es nicht mit "zu arbeiten" austauschen.

Anders bei "gehen". Das liegt an den zahlreichen Bedeutungen von "gehen".

A *hindert *B daran zu gehen. *=* A hindert B am Gehen.
Hier ist ja "hindern" das eigentliche Verb, "gehen" ist Infinitiv.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Aber mit "hindern an/ am" kann man nicht m.E. nicht von _Verlaufsform _reden.


Ja eben das war ja @Kajjos Punkt. Wo es als Verlaufsform nicht passt, hört sich _am_+Infinitiv schräg an. Darum würden wir _jemanden_ _an etwas hindern_ nicht zusammen mit einen substantivierten Infinitiv verwenden.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Ja eben das war ja @Kajjos Punkt. Wo es als Verlaufsform nicht passt, hört sich _am_+Infinitiv schräg an. Darum würden wir _jemanden_ _an etwas hindern_ nicht zusammen mit einen substantivierten Infinitiv verwenden.


Ist das ein Regionalismus?


----------



## Hutschi

Publikumsjoker:

Verlaufsformen mit „am“ «  atlas-alltagssprache





Am Platzen sein bedeutet "kurz vor dem Platzen sein", also ähnlich wie "am Gehen sein" = "kurz vor dem Gehen sein".





"Ich bin am Überlegen" ist auch semantisch eine Verlaufsform und weit verbreitet.






Dagegen ist "Ich bin am Apfel schälen" zwar auch semantisch eine Verlaufsform. ist aber kaum verbreitet.

Es ist also keine allgemeine Verlaufsform, sondern eher eine regionale Sache mit speziellen Wendungen.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ist das ein Regionalismus?


Bei @Kajjo weiß ich ich nicht. Bei mir vielleicht. Ich habe 8 Jahre lang in einer Region gelebt, in der die Verlaufsform _am_+Infinitiv grammatikalisiert ist (_I am peeling an apple = Ich bin einen Apfel am schälen_).


----------



## Hutschi

Verlaufsformen «  atlas-alltagssprache
Dazu ist auch was da:






Ich bin gerade die Uhr am Reparieren.
Das ist selten, verglichen mit "Ich bin am Überlegen".


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ja eben das war ja @Kajjos Punkt. Wo es als Verlaufsform nicht passt, hört sich _am_+Infinitiv schräg an.


Für mich nicht im Mindesten.
Das "am" kommt ja vom Präpositivverb "hindern an", hat also nicht das Geringste mit der Verlaufsform zu tun, die aus "Verbindungen mit _am_, einem substantivierten Infinitiv und *einer Form von sei**n*" entsteht.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Für mich nicht im Mindesten.
> Das "am" kommt ja vom Präpositivverb "hindern an", hat also nicht das Geringste mit der Verlaufsform zu tun, die aus "Verbindungen mit _am_, einem substantivierten Infinitiv und *einer Form von sei**n*" entsteht.


Ja, die Verbindung kommt mir befremdlich vor.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Ja, die Verbindung kommt mir befremdlich vor.


Warum "ja"? Mir kommt sie ganz normal vor, sie hat aber absolut nichts mit "jdn. am Gehen hindern" zu tun!

Statt "am" könnte man eine andere Präpostion haben, z.B. 
jdn. da*von* abhalten, zu gehen => jdm. *vom* Gehen abhalten


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Das "am" kommt ja vom Präpositivverb "hindern an", hat also nicht das Geringste mit der Verlaufsform zu tun


Ja, eben; und das genau ist schräg.

_Am_+Infintiv ist Verlaufsform, so wie _werden_+Infinitiv Futur und _haben_+Partizip Perfekt Perfekt ist. Das ist grammatisch fest verdrahtet. Wenn zufällig aus anderen Gründen _am _mit einem Infinitiv zusammenstößt, dann ist das schräg und wird vermieden.

Aber wie gesagt, ist das wahrscheinlich regional motiviert. _Am_+Infinitiv ist nur im Nordwesten Deutschlands grammatikalisiert. Etwa die Gegend, in der sämtliche Beispielsätze in Hutschis Karten "üblich" sind. Und ich habe in der Region 8 Jahre lang gelebt. Für meine Frau (Österreicherin) ist das anderes. Ich habe sie gerade gefragt. Für sie ist der Satz so normal wie für dich.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Ja eben das war ja @Kajjos Punkt. Wo es als Verlaufsform nicht passt, hört sich _am_+Infinitiv schräg an. Darum würden wir _jemanden_ _an etwas hindern_ nicht zusammen mit einen substantivierten Infinitiv verwenden.


Mag sein, dass das Beispiel mit "am Gehen" schlecht gewählt ist, aber für mich klingt z.B. "jemanden am Reden hindern" ganz normal. Und ich komme aus einer Gegend, wo die Verlaufsform mit "am" üblich ist (auch "Ich bin gerade die Uhr am Reparieren.").


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Mag sein, dass das Beispiel mit "am Gehen" schlecht gewählt ist, aber für mich klingt z.B. "jemanden am Reden hindern" ganz normal. Und ich komme aus einer Gegend, wo die Verlaufsform mit "am" üblich ist.


_Das würde ihn nicht am Gehen hindern_ hört sich auch weniger komisch an. Ich schätze mal, dass die unmittelbare Nachbarschaft der beiden Verben die Wahrnehmung von _am Gehen_ als grammatische Einheit verhindert.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> _Das würde ihn nicht am Gehen hindern_ hört sich auch weniger komisch an. Ich schätze mal, dass die unmittelbare Nachbarschaft der beiden Verben die Wahrnehmung von _am Gehen_ als grammatische Einheit verhindert.


Das ist gut möglich.  Für mich klingt "Niemand wird Sie am Gehen hindern" auch besser als "Niemand hindert Sie am Gehen",


----------



## Hutschi

Demiurg said:


> Das ist gut möglich.  Für mich klingt "Niemand wird Sie am Gehen hindern" auch besser als "Niemand hindert Sie am Gehen",




Reinterpretationen grammatischer Strukturen sind oft Zeichen einer Sprachentwicklung.

Interessant ist, dass solche Formen in den Umfragen zur Alltagssprache unter "Verlaufsformen" laufen, obwohl sie keine sind, strenggenommen. "Gehen" selbst enthält implizit eine Art Verlaufsform, denn es ist ein Vorgang. (Interessanterweise enthalten "Verlaufsform" und "Gehen" es implizit sogar als Metapher.

Ich kann das nur so verstehen: "Hindern" ist die Negation eines Verlaufes. Es ist sozusagen eine Art "imaginäre" Verlaufsform.

Eine "echte" (vollständig grammatikalisierte) Verlaufsform gibt es ja in Deutsch nicht. Die "Rheinische" Verlaufsform wäre es, aber sie ist regional. "Am" und "Beim" arbeiten nicht mit Verben - sondern mit Substantiven, stellen aber oft Verlauf dar. "Gerade" hat mehrere Funktionen.

Bernd hat gezeigt: Wo es grammatikalisiert ist, da "verschluckt" es andere Bedeutungen, es blockiert sie zumindest, wenn sie gleich aussehen.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Wenn zufällig aus anderen Gründen _am _mit einem Infinitiv zusammenstößt, dann ist das schräg und wird vermieden.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, ist das wahrscheinlich regional motiviert.


Das kann nur regional motiviert sein.
_Ihr_ mögt "_am _mit einem Infinitiv" aus diesem Grund vermeiden, aber das kann man nicht verallgemeinern.




Demiurg said:


> ich komme aus einer Gegend, wo die Verlaufsform mit "am" üblich ist


dito


Demiurg said:


> (auch "Ich bin gerade die Uhr am Reparieren.")


_Das_ klingt für mich schräg.




Beginnen wir den Satz mit "Ich versuchte" =>

Ich versuchte, ihn zu hindern zu gehen.  
Ich versuchte, ihn zu hindern, dass er geht. 

Nur die Form mit "am Gehen" ist hier annehmbar:

Ich versuchte, ihn *am Gehen* zu hindern. 



berndf said:


> _Das würde ihn nicht am Gehen hindern_ hört sich auch weniger komisch an. Ich schätze mal, dass die unmittelbare Nachbarschaft der beiden Verben die Wahrnehmung von _am Gehen_ als grammatische Einheit verhindert.


"am Gehen" ist _eine grammatische Einheit_, nämlich ein Ersatz für "zu gehen". Diese _grammatische Einheit_ ist völlig in Ordnung / nicht "schräg" an sich, sondern allenfalls in Euren "nördlichen Ohren".


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Ich versuchte, ihn zu hindern zu gehen.
> Ich versuchte, ihn zu hindern, dass er geht.


Korrekt ist es mit einem Korrelat:

Ich versuchte, ihn daran zu hindern, zu gehen. (zu laufen)
Ich versuchte, ihn daran zu hindern, dass er geht. (dass er weggeht)


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Korrekt ist es mit einem Korrelat:


Es mag grammatikalisch korrekt sein, ist aber wirklich schlechter Stil/ klingt äußerst unbeholfen, finde ich. So würde ich mich nie ausdrücken.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Grammatikalisch korrekt, aber wirklich schlechter Stil/ äußerst unbeholfen, finde ich. So würde ich mich nie ausdrücken.


Nö, so gehört das.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ich versuchte, ihn *am Gehen* zu hindern.


Das ist auch für Demiurg und mich OK. Siehe #56 und #57.


JClaudeK said:


> _Das_ ["Ich bin gerade die Uhr am Reparieren."] klingt für mich schräg.


Ob einem diese Form (_am _Verlaufsform mit Objekt) OK vorkommt oder nicht, ist wahrscheinlich der beste Test, ob man mit der Grammatikalisierung der Form vertraut ist.


JClaudeK said:


> "am Gehen" ist _eine grammatische Einheit_, nämlich ein Ersatz für "zu gehen"


Nein, dass _an_ in _am_ gehört zu _hindern: jemanden an etwas hindern_, so wie in _Ich danke dir fürs Kommen_ die Präposition _für_ zu _danken_ gehört. Darum funktioniert auch


JClaudeK said:


> Ich versuchte, ihn zu hindern zu gehen.


nicht. Es bedarf eines Korrelats (_daran_).


JClaudeK said:


> sondern allenfalls in Euren "nördlichen Ohren".


Das ist eigentlich eine Ost-West und keine Nord-Süd-Kiste. Es wundert mich, dass dir das Gefühl dafür so ganz abgeht. Kerngebiet der grammatikalisierten Verlaufsform sind ripuarische und fränkische Gebiete am Nieder- und (in geringerem Maße) Mittelrhein. Aber etwas weiter südlich strahlt es normalerweise schon aus (siehe Hutschis erste Karte in #48).


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Nein, dass _an_ in _am_ gehört zu _hindern: jemanden an etwas hindern_., so wie in _Ich danke dir fürs Kommen_ die Präposition _für_ zu _danken_ gehört


Selbstverständlich.
Vergleiche


JClaudeK said:


> Statt "am" könnte man eine andere Präpostion haben, z.B.
> jdn. da*von* abhalten, zu gehen => jdm. *vom* Gehen abhalten


Die "Präpostion des Verbs + Artikel + Nomen" bilden eine Einheit.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> das _an_ in _am_ gehört zu _hindern: jemanden an etwas hindern_., so wie in _Ich danke dir fürs Kommen_ die Präposition _für_ zu _danken_ gehört.


_Eben deshalb_ ist die Annahme/ Behauptung, bei "am Gehen" könne es sich hier um eine "Verlaufsform" handeln absurd.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Selbstverständlich.
> Vergleiche
> 
> Die "Präpostion des Verbs + Artikel + Nomen" bilden eine Einheit.


Die Präposition markiert eine Verbvalenz (ein präpositionales Objekt). Das ist schon eine andere Hausnummer als eine präpositionale Adverbiale, wo die Präposition zum Substantiv gehört und sonst zu nichts. Diese Verbindung zu brechen ist schwer aber nicht unmöglich. Darum geht auch _Ich versuchte, _(1)_ ihn am Gehen zu hindern_ etwas eher als (2) _Niemand hindert dich am Gehen_. Ich sage ja auch nicht, (2) sei falsch oder furchtbar. Es ist nur für viele Sprecher "ein wenig schräg".


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> _Eben deshalb_ ist die Annahme/ Behauptung, bei "am Gehen" könne es sich hier um eine "Verlaufsform" handeln absurd.


Das musst Du doch wirklich nicht schon wieder bringen. Ich habe doch oft genug auf ähnliche Bemerkungen hin klargestellt, dass und warum gerade *weil* die Interpretation als Verlaufsform unmöglich ist, sich der Satz sich für mich und andere "schräg" anhört. Und so hat es auch @Kajjo eingangs beschrieben.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> _Am_+Infintiv ist Verlaufsform,[...] Das ist grammatisch fest verdrahtet. Wenn zufällig aus anderen Gründen _am _mit einem Infinitiv zusammenstößt, dann ist das schräg und wird vermieden.


Genau so ist es. Bei mir ruft es genau deswegen das Gefühl hervor, dass da was nicht richtig passt. Ich habe ja schon oben ein Beispiel gegeben


berndf said:


> Ja eben das war ja @Kajjos Punkt. Wo es als Verlaufsform nicht passt, hört sich _am_+Infinitiv schräg an. Darum würden wir _jemanden_ _an etwas hindern_ nicht zusammen mit einen substantivierten Infinitiv verwenden.


Danke. Genau.


berndf said:


> Bei @Kajjo weiß ich ich nicht. Bei mir vielleicht. Ich habe 8 Jahre lang in einer Region gelebt, in der die Verlaufsform _am_+Infinitiv grammatikalisiert ist


Ich verwende die am-Verlaufsform durchaus auch selbst und sie ist wahrscheinlich aus der zeitgenössischen Sprache kaum noch wegzudenken.

_Er ist den ganzen Abend am Tanzen. <durativ>
Sie ist schon seit Stunden am Sticheln. <iterativ>
Ich bin am Verhungern._



Hutschi said:


> Dagegen ist "Ich bin am Apfel schälen" zwar auch semantisch eine Verlaufsform. ist aber kaum verbreitet.


Verlaufsformen mit Ergänzungen wie Objekten funktionieren für mich nicht. Das ist wohl auf ein kleines Gebiet beschränkt und als dialektal beeinflusst anzusehen.


Demiurg said:


> aber für mich klingt z.B. "jemanden am Reden hindern" ganz normal


Das ist auch für mich akzeptabel. Wahrscheinlich, weil die Reihenfolge und damit die grammatische Struktur anders ist und diese Wendung spontan nicht mit der Verlaufsform verwechselt werden kann.


JClaudeK said:


> Beginnen wir den Satz mit "Ich versuchte" =>
> 
> Ich versuchte, ihn zu hindern zu gehen.
> Ich versuchte, ihn zu hindern, dass er geht.


Das ist konstruiert und als Argument regelrecht lächerlich. Die Wendung heißt "hindern an" (optional "daran hindern") und wenn du einfach das "an" weglässt, dann klingt der Satz natürlich falsch.

_ Ich versuchte, ihn daran zu hindern, einfach zu gehen._


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe hier eine Quelle sein + am / beim / im + Infinitiv – Variantengrammatik des Standarddeutschen gefunden, bei der die am-, beim-, und im-Verlaufsformen verglichen werden.



> Ausgedrückt wird mit dieser Konstruktion zum einen ein Vorgang oder ein Zustand im zeitlichen Verlauf, also als andauernd. Zum anderen kann sie eine wiederholte Tätigkeit oder einen wiederholten Vorgang bezeichnen: _Die Leute sind bei Wind und Wetter *am Arbeiten*_. (Neue Westfälische).



Wesentlich ist, dass alle unterschiedlich regional verbreitet sind. Zum Gesamtzitieren ist es zu lang.



> *Beispielbelege*
> 
> 
> *sein + am + Infinitiv*
> _Sie *ist* wahnsinnig *am Wanken*, sie verliert beinahe alles, was sie hat._ (Nürnberger Nachrichten).
> ...
> 
> *sein + beim + Infinitiv*
> _In der Ortschaft _[...]_ fuhr ein Pkw eine Frau um, die gerade *beim Schneeschieben war*._ (Nordkurier).
> ...
> 
> *sein + im + Infinitiv*
> _Die Infektionen *seien* aber schon wieder *im Abklingen*, so ein Sprecher des AKH._ (Neue Westfälische).
> _..._


_Interessant ist hier, wenn wir die Formen mit "gehen" vergleichen:

Sie ist am Gehen. = sie wird gleich gehen. - keine echte Verlaufsform, eher ein Status._
Sie ist wahnsinnig am Wanken. = Sie wankt jetzt gerade stark. Verlauf.

_Sie ist beim Gehen. = Sie startet jetzt zu gehen und geht bereits. - Könnte man als Verlaufsform auffassen, wenn man es locker nimmt._
Sie ist beim Schneeschieben. - echter Verlauf.

Sie ist im Gehen begriffen. (Hier ist es nur mit "begriffen" idiomatisch nach meinem Empfinden.) Beinhaltet Statuswechsel und Verlauf.
Die Infektionen sind  *im Abklingen. *Verlauf.


Letztlich bedeutet es, dass _am, beim_ und _im_ einen Verlauf darstellen können, aber nicht müssen.

Dasselbe ist der Fall bei "gerade". Er geht gerade. = Statuswechsel und/oder Verlauf. oder (homonym) - er geht nicht krumm.

Man hat Wörter, die gleich aussehen, aber deren Sinn vom Kontext abhängt.

_Ich bin  die Uhr am Reparieren. _("Rheinische Verlaufsform" - der Begriff ist nich ganz exakt, aber eingebürgert, und er sagt bereits, dass es regional ist.)

vs.
_Ich bin  am Reparieren/beim Reparieren der Uhr. (So kenne ich es.)_

Ich lasse hier "gerade" weg, es ist redundant und mach oft eine Verlaufsform aus vielen Verben bzw. Sätzen.


---
Zur Frage Standardsprache steht dort:



> Areale Variation​[Frequenzangaben und Arealkürzel anzeigen]
> In der Fachliteratur wird gelegentlich angenommen, dass diese Konstruktionen nur in der gesprochenen Sprache verwendet würden oder nicht standardsprachlich seien.[1] Tatsächlich werden sie aber auch im geschriebenen Gebrauchsstandard verwendet und kommen in allen Arealen des deutschsprachigen Raums vor.


(ebenda)


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> _Er ist den ganzen Abend am Tanzen. <durativ>
> Sie ist schon seit Stunden am Sticheln. <iterativ>  _


Genau. Es wird für einen Verlauf oder für Wiederholungen verwendet.

_Er ist jetzt am Arbeiten. vs. Er ist den ganzen Vormittag am Arbeiten._ (meist ohne Unterbrechung)  vs. _Er ist das ganze Jahr am Arbeiten. (Mit regelmäßigen Unterbrechungen.)_


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Sie ist am Gehen. = sie wird gleich gehen. - keine echte Verlaufsform, eher ein Status.


Ich glaube, da urteilst du zu streng.

"Am Gehen sein" ist für mich der Prozess (Verlauf), sich für das Verlassen des Hauses fertigzumachen. Man nimmt den Schlüssel, zieht sich die Schuhe an, schnappt sich einen Mantel, verabschiedet sich und so weiter.

"Gehen" hat hier einfach eine andere semantische Bedeutung als "laufen", nämlich "verlassen/aufbrechen". Wenn man diese Bedeutung anerkennt, dann ist es eine ganze normale Verlaufsform ("they are just leaving"; "sie sind gerade am Gehen"). Englisch und Deutsch passen hier im Sinne des "continuous"-Aspekts gut zusammen.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> "Am Gehen sein" ist für mich der Prozess (Verlauf), sich für das Verlassen des Hauses fertigzumachen. Man nimmt den Schlüssel, zieht sich die Schuhe an, schnappt sich einen Mantel, verabschiedet sich und so weiter.


Wenn Du es nicht auf "gehen" beziehst, sondern auf den Gesamtvorgang, hast Du recht. Man kann dann die Texte nicht unmittelbar vergleichen. Das habe ich übersehen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Wenn Du es nicht auf "gehen" beziehst, sondern auf den Gesamtvorgang


Na ja, schon früh hat Elroy die Frage gestellt, wann es "to leave" und wann "to walk" bedeutet.

_Niemand hindert dich daran zu gehen._

Hier bedeutet es in quasi jedem vorstellbaren Kontext "to leave". Man müsste schon einen Zusammenhang mit der Sportdisziplin herstellen, damit man das als "to walk" interpretieren kann.

_Er ist gerade am Gehen._

Hier funktioniert es doch prima im Sinne von "to leave".


----------



## Hutschi

In quasi jedem. Mit Ausnahmen. Ohne Kontext stimme ich zu.

Aber: Ich hatte "to leave" so aufgefasst, dass ich die Vorbereitung dafür nicht mit betrachtet habe, aber sie gehört dazu. Also auch, dass man seine Sachen einpackt. Das hatte ich nicht beachtet. Deshalb habe ich Dir recht gegeben, es ist doch eine Verlaufsform. Es bedeutet nicht nur "Gehen" und bedeutet hier im Satzzusammenhang nicht nur "Verlassen", sondern auch die Vorbereitung dazu.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> hier im Satzzusammenhang nicht nur "Verlassen", sondern auch die Vorbereitung dazu.


So ist es.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> klargestellt, dass und warum gerade *weil* die Interpretation als Verkaufsform unmöglich ist, sich der Satz sich für mich und andere "schräg" anhört.


vs


berndf said:


> _Am_*+*Infintiv *ist* Verlaufsform, so wie _werden_+Infinitiv Futur und _haben_+Partizip Perfekt Perfekt ist. Das ist grammatisch fest verdrahtet. Wenn zufällig aus anderen Gründen _am _mit einem Infinitiv zusammenstößt, dann ist das schräg und wird vermieden.


_Das_ ist unhaltbar.

*Nur* "*Am +*Infintiv"+* sein*" ist Verlaufsform, eine Verwechslung ist also im vorliegenden Satz ausgeschlossen.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> vs
> 
> _Das_ ist unhaltbar.
> 
> *Nur* "*Am +*Infintiv"+* sein*" ist Verlaufsform, eine Verwechslung ist also im vorliegenden Satz ausgeschlossen.


Ich glaube du siehst das zu formal oder zu logisch. Ich habe versucht intuitiv ablaufende Mechanismen zu beschreiben und keine Grammatikregeln.

Mit Verwechselung hat das nichts zu tun._ Am_+Infinitv ist intuitiv so stark mit der Verlaufsform verbunden, dass jeder Versuch _am_+Infinitiv in anderen Kontexten zusammen kommen zu lassen erst einmal merkwürdig wirkt. Den meisten Muttersprachlern in dieser Diskussion geht das mehr oder weniger stark so, einigen etwas mehr und anderen etwas weniger und in einigen Sätzen weniger und in anderen mehr. Mein Punkt mit den Regionalismen war nur zu erklären, warum dieser Mechanismus bei einigen stärker und bei anderen schwächer entwickelt ist. Aber nachvollziehen können das Phänomen, wie gesagt, hier die meisten Muttersprachler.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Den meisten Muttersprachlern in dieser Diskussion geht das mehr oder weniger stark so


Wem außer Dir und Kajjo?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Wem außer Dir und Kajjo?


und @Demiurg und @Hutschi. @Kajjo und ich stärker, @Hutschi schwächer und @Demiurg so dazwischen.


----------



## Sowka

berndf said:


> _Am_+Infintiv ist Verlaufsform, so wie _werden_+Infinitiv Futur und _haben_+Partizip Perfekt Perfekt ist. Das ist grammatisch fest verdrahtet. Wenn zufällig aus anderen Gründen _am _mit einem Infinitiv zusammenstößt, dann ist das schräg und wird vermieden.


Das würde ich so nicht sagen.

_Er hindert mich am Arbeiten_. -- Das ist für mich ein ganz normaler Satz.

_Niemand hindert Sie am Gehen_. -- Das klingt mir in der Tat etwas ungewöhnlich, aber vor allem deshalb, weil "das Gehen" (wenn man voraussetzt, dass das Gegenüber angekündigt hat, weggehen zu wollen) erst in der ganz nahen Zukunft liegt. 

Deshalb passt der Satz

_Niemand hindert Sie daran, zu gehen_. 

besser, weil "hindern daran" sich auf den Entschluss und den Beginn der Aktivität bezieht. 

Wenn jemand mich "am Gehen" hindert, dann verhindert er das Gehen, während ich es bewerkstelligen will, zum Beispiel, indem er sich vor der Tür aufbaut.

So empfinde ich den Unterschied.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> _Am_+Infintiv ist Verlaufsform, so wie _werden_+Infinitiv Futur und _haben_+Partizip Perfekt Perfekt ist. Das ist grammatisch fest verdrahtet. Wenn zufällig aus anderen Gründen _am _mit einem Infinitiv zusammenstößt, dann ist das schräg und wird vermieden.


Das bezweifle ich stark.

Buchtitel: Walking, Freude am Gehen
Walking, Freude am Gehen: Henseler, Berthold: 9783466342525: Amazon.com: Books

Website-Name:
Startseite | Kistner Fußorthopädie

Ziel war es herauszufinden, was am Gehen in Wien gefällt und was davon abhält.
Was am Gehen in Wien gefällt und was davon abhält - NutzerInnen-Befragung 2013

SPASS AM GEHEN 
Spaß am Gehen - Paradù Eco Resort

Loris liebt die Vielseitigkeit am Gehen
Was ist für dich das Schöne am Gehen?
Loris liebt die Vielseitigkeit am Gehen

Das klingt für mich keineswegs „schräg“ und würde ich nicht vermeiden.

„Das Geschäft hat um 8 Uhr geöffnet.“ — kein Perfekt, nicht schräg, wird sehr oft verwendet


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Das "am" kommt ja vom Präpositivverb "hindern an", hat also nicht das Geringste mit der Verlaufsform zu tun, die aus "Verbindungen mit _am_, einem substantivierten Infinitiv und *einer Form von sei**n*" entsteht.


''For what it's worth'', hier ist auch mein nichtmuttersprachlicher Senf: obiger Aussage von JCK stimme ich völlig zu.
Als Substantive, die von  'an'-Präpositivverben regiert werden, schließt auch mein (klassisches, stets zuverlässiges)  Grammatikbuch substantivierte Infinitive nicht aus.
Bei ''ich war am Gehen'' und ''ich wurde am Gehen gehindert'' haben die beiden ''am Gehen'' - außer der Form - miteinander grammatikalisch nichts zu tun.
Die Tatsache, dass manche Muttersprachler die Form ''am+Infinitiv'' nur als Verlaufsform empfinden (wie sie oben erklärt/erläutert haben) halte ich für reine Regionalsache.  Ausdrücke wie ''er wurde am Mitwirken/am Teilnehmen/am Mitreden nie gehindert'' erscheinen mir völlig standardmäßig, und ich kann es nicht nachvollziehen, dass man sie als 'schräg' betrachtet und deshalb vermeidet (geschweige denn mit Verlaufsformen verwechselt).

( Einwände wie ''du bist eben kein Muttersprachler'' erwarte ich - und nehme sie natürlich schon in Kauf )


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Das bezweifle ich stark.
> 
> Buchtitel: Walking, Freude am Gehen
> Walking, Freude am Gehen: Henseler, Berthold: 9783466342525: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> Website-Name:
> Startseite | Kistner Fußorthopädie
> 
> Ziel war es herauszufinden, was am Gehen in Wien gefällt und was davon abhält.
> Was am Gehen in Wien gefällt und was davon abhält - NutzerInnen-Befragung 2013
> 
> SPASS AM GEHEN
> Spaß am Gehen - Paradù Eco Resort
> 
> Loris liebt die Vielseitigkeit am Gehen
> Was ist für dich das Schöne am Gehen?
> Loris liebt die Vielseitigkeit am Gehen
> 
> Das klingt für mich keineswegs „schräg“ und würde ich nicht vermeiden.
> 
> „Das Geschäft hat um 8 Uhr geöffnet.“ — kein Perfekt, nicht schräg, wird sehr oft verwendet


Wenn Du den zitierten Beitrag zu Ende liest, wird auch klar, dass ich hier meine persönliche Intuition beschreibe und worauf diese m.E. zurückzuführen ist:


berndf said:


> Aber wie gesagt, ist das wahrscheinlich regional motiviert. _Am_+Infinitiv ist nur im Nordwesten Deutschlands grammatikalisiert. Etwa die Gegend, in der sämtliche Beispielsätze in Hutschis Karten "üblich" sind. Und ich habe in der Region 8 Jahre lang gelebt. Für meine Frau (Österreicherin) ist das anderes. Ich habe sie gerade gefragt. Für sie ist der Satz so normal wie für dich.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> und @Demiurg und @Hutschi. @Kajjo und ich stärker, @Hutschi schwächer und @Demiurg so dazwischen.





bearded said:


> Die Tatsache, dass manche Muttersprachler die Form ''am+Infinitiv'' nur als Verlaufsform empfinden (wie oben erläutert) halte ich für reine Regionalsache





Ich glaube nicht mal, dass es wirklich so ist ("nur"). Man vergisst leicht andere Bedeutungen.

Am + Infinitiv kann Verlaufsform sein, aber auch einfach ein substantiviertes Verb. Beispiel: "Am Basteln gefällt mir das Spontane." Das ist höchstens in sehr weiter Auslegung eine Verlaufsform.

"Gehen" beinhaltet semantisch einen Verlauf. Auch dieses Wort hat mehrere Funktionen. So stellt "Ich gehe jetzt arbeiten" oft eine Zukunftsform dar, die aber nicht so stark grammatikalisiert ist wie "I'm going to ..." in Englisch.
Die Bedeutung ist meist: "Ich gehe bald los." Sie kann aber auch sein "Ich bin auf dem Weg zur Arbeit." - was einen Zeitpunkt in einem Verlauf darstellt.

---
Ich habe keinerlei Probleme mit dem Satz "Ich hindere ihn am Gehen.":


berndf said:


> Ja eben das war ja @Kajjos Punkt. Wo es als Verlaufsform nicht passt, hört sich _am_+Infinitiv schräg an. Darum würden wir _jemanden_ _an etwas hindern_ nicht zusammen mit einen substantivierten Infinitiv verwenden.



Ich hindere ihn am Davonlaufen. --- Kein Problem.

Dagegen habe ich Probleme mit:
Ich bin die Kartoffeln am Schälen. (Diese Form ist regional korrekt und grammatikalisiert.)
Da würde ich sagen: "Ich bin am Schälen der Kartoffeln."  Auch "beim Schälen" funktioniert.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Buchtitel: Walking, Freude am Gehen


Na ja, ich hatte ja schon oben extra geschrieben, dass man einen Kontext der Sportdisziplin bräuchte, damit es funktioniert. Das wäre hier genau der Fall.



elroy said:


> Ziel war es herauszufinden, was am Gehen in Wien gefällt und was davon abhält.


Das ist sowieso unauffällig. Niemand hat sich hier generell gegen am-Verlauf geäußert.

Das Problem entsteht überhaupt nur durch die "Doppelverwendung" des "an" in "hindern an" und "am + Inf". Diese Doppelverwendung klingt schräg, wenn auch nicht gänzlich unmöglich. 



elroy said:


> Loris liebt die Vielseitigkeit am Gehen
> Was ist für dich das Schöne am Gehen?


Wenn die Sportart gemeint ist, ist das doch ohnehin OK.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ich hindere ihn am Davonlaufen. --- Kein Problem.
> 
> Dagegen habe ich Probleme mit:
> Ich bin die Kartoffeln am Schälen. (Diese Form ist regional korrekt und grammatikalisiert.)
> Da würde ich sagen: "Ich bin am Schälen der Kartoffeln."[....]



Dito.
Oder "Ich bin am Kartoffel-Schälen." (wahrscheinlich eher unorthodox  ...? )


----------



## Hutschi

Natürlich nur, wenn man nicht gleich sagt: "Ich schäle gerade Kartoffeln."

PS:



JClaudeK said:


> "Ich bin am Kartoffel-Schälen."



Hier ist es ohnehin kein Problem, da "Kartoffelschälen" ein substantiviertes Verb ist, also voll in die Form passt.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> dass ich hier meine persönliche Intuition beschreibe und worauf diese m.E. zurückzuführen ist


Ich bezweifle stark, dass Du mit Deiner Vermutung, worauf Deine Intuition  zurückzuführen sei, recht liegst. Findest Du meine Beispiele schräg und würdest Du sie vermeiden?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Findest Du meine Beispiele schräg und würdest Du sie vermeiden?


Unterschiedlich:


elroy said:


> Buchtitel: Walking, Freude am Gehen


Nein.


elroy said:


> Ziel war es herauszufinden, was am Gehen in Wien gefällt und was davon abhält.


Ja.


elroy said:


> SPASS AM GEHEN


Nein.


elroy said:


> Was ist für dich das Schöne am Gehen?


Ja.

Die Sätze, für die ich "ja" geantwortet habe, musste ich beim Lesen backtracken und mit einer neuen, nicht die Verlaufsform betreffenden Interpretation neu anfangen. Das hat zwar jeweils nur wenige 100ms gedauert, ich empfand es aber trotzdem als störend. Bei den beiden Fällen, wo ich "nein" geantwortet habe, handelt es sich um idiomatisch verfestigte Redewendungen mit hohem Wiedererkennungswert und darum waren sie kein Problem.



elroy said:


> Ich bezweifle stark, dass Du mit Deiner Vermutung, worauf Deine Intuition zurückzuführen sei, recht liegst.


Und warum?


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Ziel war es herauszufinden, was am Gehen in Wien gefällt und was davon abhält.


Hier habe ich ohne Nachzudenken verstanden, dass es über "Gehen in Wien" geht. Also zu Fuß gehen statt zu fahren - und zwar durch Wien.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> Ich versuchte, ihn daran zu hindern, zu gehen.


Mir gefällt der Satz "Ich versuchte, ihn am Gehen zu hindern." besser, ich halte es für Standarddeutsch.

"Ich bin die Uhr am reparieren." halte ich aber übrigens nicht für (Schweizer) Standarddeutsch, auf Schweizerdeutsch hingegen würde ich das so sagen. (Standarddeutsch: "Ich bin daran, die Uhr zu reparieren." / "Ich repariere gerade die Uhr.")


----------



## JClaudeK

διαφορετικός said:


> Mir gefällt der Satz "Ich versuchte, ihn am Gehen zu hindern." besser, ich halte es für Standarddeutsch.



Wir sind uns einig.


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> Mir gefällt der Satz "Ich versuchte, ihn am Gehen zu hindern." besser, ich halte es für Standarddeutsch.


Mit dem Satz habe ich auch (wie bereits gesagt) keine Schwierigkeiten. Bei _Niemand hindert sie am Gehen_ gewinnt bei mir hingegen die Verlaufsforminterpretation und es gibt einen kurzen WTF-Moment bis das Verständnis in die richtigen Bahn kommt.


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> Bei _Niemand hindert sie am Gehen_ gewinnt bei mir hingegen die Verlaufsforminterpretation und es gibt einen kurzen WTF-Moment bis das Verständnis in die richtigen Bahn kommt.


Für mich ist auch "Niemand hindert sie am Gehen" ein unauffälliger standarddeutscher Satz. Vielleicht flackert auch bei mir eine Assoziation zur Verlaufsform auf, wenn ich den Satz lese, aber nicht so beharrlich, dass es mich stören würde.


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> _Am_+Infinitiv ist nur im Nordwesten Deutschlands grammatikalisiert.


Das habe ich eigentlich noch nicht verstanden ... - welche Sätze gibt es denn dort, welche es in anderen Gegenden nicht gibt?


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> Das habe ich eigentlich noch nicht verstanden ... - welche Sätze gibt es denn dort, welche es in anderen Gegenden nicht gibt?


Der Hauptunterschied ist die Grammatikalisierung in regionaler Umgangssprache. Die kommt der englischen Grammatik an der Stelle schon recht nahe, wo _I currently change the tyre of my car _falsch ist und man statt dessen _I am currently changing the tyre of my car_ sagen *muss*. Ähnlich, wenn auch nicht ganz so streng, ist es mit _Ich wechsele gerade den Reifen an meinem Auto_. Das wäre "falsch" und "richtig" wäre _Ich bin gerade den Reifen von meinem Auto am Wechseln_. Ich weiß nicht, wie lebendig das heute noch ist. Ich habe als Kind dort gelebt und es werden im Dezember 50 Jahre, dass unsere Familie dort weggezogen ist und ich habe auch selbst nicht so gesprochen, aber mir ist diese Grammatik noch vom Hören gut vertraut.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> die Grammatikalisierung in regionaler Umgangssprache.


Was genau verstehst Du unter "Grammatikalisierung in regionaler Umgangssprache"? 

Das ist mMn etwas für Sprachwissenschaftler/ Linguisten. Otto-Normalverbraucher "grammatikalisiert" meines Wissens nicht, er redet, "wie ihm der Mund gewachsen ist", ohne über die "Grammatik(alisierung)" des Gesagten nachzudenken.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Was genau verstehst Du unter "Grammatikalisierung in regionaler Umgangssprache"?
> 
> Das ist mMn etwas für Sprachwissenschaftler/ Linguisten. Otto-Normalverbraucher "grammatikalisiert" meines Wissens nicht, er redet, "wie ihm der Mund gewachsen ist", ohne über die "Grammatik(alisierung)" des Gesagten nachzudenken.


Jede Sprache hat eine Grammatik, egal ob diese formalisiert ist oder nicht.

Die Grammatik einer Sprache ist die Gesamtheit aller Regelmäßigkeiten in Morphologie und Syntax, die aus einer Hintereinanderreihung von Wörtern und Wortformen bedeutungstragende Sätze machen. Das gilt für formalisierte Sprachen und Register genauso wie für nicht formalisierte. Auch die Sprache unserer Vorfahren in der Steinzeit hatte schon eine Grammatik, auch wenn diese das Konzept einer Grammatikregel ziemlich sicher nicht kannten. Man verwendet beim Sprechen eine Grammatik auch ohne über sie nachzudenken.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> "grammatikalisiert"


Noch ein Nachtrag: _Grammatikalisierung _bedeutet, dass eine Unterscheidung in einer Sprache systematisch geworden ist, d.h. dass sie in die Grammatik der Sprache integriert wurde. Im Englischen geschah dies mit dem progressiven Aspekt im 19. Jahrhundert. Im Deutschen ist der progressive Aspekt nicht grammatikalisiert, d.h. man kann ihn ausdrücken (durch Hinzufügen von Adverbien wie gerade oder durch _am/beim_+Infinitiv-Konstrukte), muss es aber nicht. Der Satz _Ich wechsele die Reifen von meinem Auto_ lässt es offen, ob man dies regelmäßig oder nur gerade jetzt eben tut. Im Englischen geht das nicht. Durch bloße nicht-Benutzung der _continuous form_ alleine drückt man bereite aus, dass man es nicht progressiv meint. Man muss darum in entsprechenden Situationen, die _continuous form_ benutzen, auch wenn der Aspekt für die Aussage vollkommen irrelevant ist, weil die Grammatik der Sprache über keine aspektlose Form mehr verfügt. Umgekehrt ist im Deutschen z.B. die Geschlechtsmarkierung von bestimmten Substantiven grammatikalisiert, was uns diese unsägliche Binnen-_I_-Diskussion beschert hat; etwas, was es im Englischen wiederum nicht gibt.

Die Grammatikalisierung einer Form, wie die _am_-Form in rheinischer Umgangssprache, erhöht damit die Prominenz der Form in der Sprache und darum betone ich das so.


----------

